# S&W Model 422 CCW holster



## norconet

I am looking for a good holster that I can use with my S&W 422. Since it's a rather old model, the web searches don't do me much good. Can anyone recommend a good concealed carry holster for this pistol?


----------



## VAMarine

norconet said:


> I am looking for a good holster that I can use with my S&W 422. Since it's a rather old model, the web searches don't do me much good. Can anyone recommend a good concealed carry holster for this pistol?


The reason there's not going to be a lot of holsters geared toward that gun for concealed carry is because it's a .22 Target pistol. If you're going to to carry a .22 get a .22 that's meant to be a carry gun. That gun is about the size of a 9mm service pistol. The "problem" with the .22 is not only the size of the round, but that the ammo is more prone to misfire than any other caliber I am familiar with.

I hate saying this, but IF you really want to carry that concealed, about the only thing you're going to be able to find is one of the crappy nylon one-size fits most jobs.

I'm sorry I can't be more help, and I hate it when people reply to a post suggesting "X" when one is asking about "Z" but I can't in good conscience tell you to carry that gun as a concealed carry piece.


----------



## norconet

*Thank you for the advice*

I know that the 422 is not a great carry weapon, but it's lightweight and firing a 22 is the only caliber my arthritic hand will allow. It's the only pistol I am confortable with right now but circumstances might change.


----------



## whitegorilla

VAMarine said:


> The reason there's not going to be a lot of holsters geared toward that gun for concealed carry is because it's a .22 Target pistol. If you're going to to carry a .22 get a .22 that's meant to be a carry gun. That gun is about the size of a 9mm service pistol. The "problem" with the .22 is not only the size of the round, but that the ammo is more prone to misfire than any other caliber I am familiar with.
> 
> I hate saying this, but IF you really want to carry that concealed, about the only thing you're going to be able to find is one of the crappy nylon one-size fits most jobs.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't be more help, and I hate it when people reply to a post suggesting "X" when one is asking about "Z" but I can't in good conscience tell you to carry that gun as a concealed carry piece.


Though I find your advice sound I must pipe in. For many years as a young law enforcement officer I carried a 422 as my back up piece. It was easy to hide and I bought the combat version with Marlite grips and fixed sights from the factory. Combat version doesn't mean target pistol. Many people have told me over the years it doesn't have enough punch to be a concealed carry weapon.( I know you didn't say that) and I told them 2 things. Most hitmen carry a 22 caliber and if its harmless then let me shoot you with it to see if they're right. I love keeping it on my CCW list but of course I have other weapons now also. Mine has only ever misfired on cheap ammo. Never with CCW stinger hollow points.I feel in this mans situation its the best option for him. easier to hang onto because of its size and so little recoil. I have to say I like golf ball sized groups with it. The holster situation is exactly what you say it is. He may have to contact someone like Crossbreed Holster and see about a custom fit. But thanks for helping him and thank you for your service.


----------



## berettatoter

I saw a number of holsters for that model, doing a Google search.


----------

